# Noctua NH-D14 mit Problemen



## iNxL (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe heute einen Noctua NH-D14 verbaut. Die ersten Minuten lief alles glatt doch dann find der NF-P14 aus dem Nichts an zu "klackern" / "klappern". Je schneller er drehte, desto schneller kam das klackern, mit weniger Tempo wurde es langsamer.

Ich habe den Lüfter dann wieder ausgebaut um zu gucken ob irgendwo "Schleifspuren" zusehen waren. Ich dachte das er vllt an die Kühl-Rippen drankommt o.ä., doch dem war nicht so.

Also habe ich den Lüfter erneut verbaut und siehe da, es war wieder leise. Nun hat es eine ganze Stunde gedauert, ich war mir schon fast sicher das es wohl zuerst ein "Montierfehler" meinerseits war, doch dann kam das "klackern" wieder.

Ich habe den NF-P14 nun vom Strom genommen, da es doch sehr genervt hat. Was der Fehler nun ist, weiss ich aber trotzdem nicht. Leider ist gerade Wochenende und ich kann bei Noctua erst am Montag nachfragen, davor wollte ich es aber hier versuchen, vllt kann mir einer sagen was das Problem ist oder sein könnte.

MFG


----------



## jenzy (28. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ein Lager Schaden des Lüfters deswegen bestimmt das klackern. Hatte Ich auch schon bei mehreren Lüftern bzw. ab gewissen Drehzahlen.


----------



## worldoflol (3. März 2010)

liegt bestimmt an den Lüfter, würde ich tauschen


----------



## silent_freak (3. März 2010)

noctua anrufen, die schicken meistens gleich einen neuen wenn du ihnen dein problem schilderst


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

Habe den Lüfter damals zurückgeschickt.. nun mit meinem neuen System einen neuen bestellt.. und siehe da, es klackert / klappert wieder. Bekomm ich nur den Mist zugeschickt oder sind die alle so?

Das ist nicht auszuhalten, das übertönt sogar die 3 auf 100% laufenden 200mm Lüfter meines CM-Storm.

Habe den Lüfter bereits senkrecht als auch waagrecht montiert gehabt. Das klackern bleibt immer "gleich schnell", da die Drehzahl des Lüfters gleich bleibt. Allerdings nimmt die Lautstärke mal zu und mal ab.

Support ist diesmal bereits an Noctua raus, ist es mitlerweile denn ein bekanntes Problem? Finde im Internet nichts darüber. :/


----------



## Ossiracer (23. August 2010)

Bau nen anderen Lüfter ein... Dann sollte alles passen


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2010)

Du kannst probieren, die beiden Türme des NH-D14 ein paar Milimeter auseinander zu biegen. Ansonsten solltest du alle Lamellen kontrollieren, ob nicht eventuell eine locker ist.


----------



## SXFreak (23. August 2010)

Bekommt der Lüfter/Kühler evtl. Druck von deinem Seitenteil, bzw ist dort Platz genug?


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

Hallo, ja es ist ausreichend Platz vorhanden.

Jetzt ist das klackern z.B. ganz weg. Wiegesagt, das ist mir einfach ein Rätsel.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

Wenn du den Lüfter in der Hand hältst und er klackert immer noch, ist es ein Lagerschaden. Dreht er da ganz normal, ist irgendwas im Weg. Kabel oder sonst was. Dann musst du einfach mal richtig schauen.


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

Habe ja nichts am Lüfter geändert. Es kommt und geht, ohne irgend ein Zutun von mir. Dann muss ich das Ding wohl noch 1-2 Tage beobachten.


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2010)

Kannst du ein detailliertes Foto vom Kühler und System machen?


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

Klackert er in der Hand? Egal ob ja oder nein, da gibts nichts zu beobachten. Wenn er frei in der Hand klackert, ist er definitiv defekt. Wenn er es in der Hand nicht tut, aber eingebaut, schleift was an den Lüfterblättern und du musst schauen was. Wir können hier nur raten da wir es nicht sehen.


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

Ich habe ihn noch nicht rausgeholt um das zu probieren. Wiegesagt, ist er jetzt (immer noch eingebaut) gerade nicht am klackern. Deshalb ist es auch mit dem "Handtest" wohl schwer, gibt denn einen "teilhaften" Lagerschaden? Gibt es sowas das er im kalten Zustand klackert und sich nach einigen Minuten beruhigt? Darauf habe ich noch nicht genau geachtet.

Wie muss denn das detailierte Foto aussehen? Im Rechner mit Lüfter/ohne Lüfter?

Baue den Lüfter gleich mal aus und gucken nochmal.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

Wenn er klackert... ist er defekt. Wenn er bei bestimmten Drehzahlen eine Weile nicht mehr klackert, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er ganz aufgibt. Einen "Teilschaden" gibt es nicht. 

Las erst mal die Fotos und bau den Lüfter mal aus. Teste erst mal das.


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

In ausgebautem Zustand konnte ich noch kein klackern feststellen, allerdings war es, wie bereits gesagt, davor schon im eingebauten Zustand verschwunden. Es sind auch keine Kratzspuren an den beiden Lüftern vorhanden.

Allerdings habe ich gestgestellt das meine 2 Lüfter der Gainward GTX260 im Betrieb "fiepen".
Zumindest der Noctua ist erstmals ruhig. Ich bau die Dinger gleich mal ein.

Ich hoffe auf den Bildern ist es zu erkennen. Keine Lammelle kommt an den Lüfter ran. (Die Kabel sind nur gerade so verlegt und kommen sonst weder an den oberen noch an den hinteren Lüfter ran.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

Kratzer müssen nicht auf dem Lüfterblättern sein wenn da nur leicht was dagegen haut. Da war wohl wirklich nur ein Kabel oder sonst was im weg. 

Bei deiner Grafikkarte werden das wohl eher die Spulen sein als die Lüfter. Das ist aber mittlerweile bei sehr sehr vielen Karten leider die Regel (auch bei ATI).


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

Das könnte ich verschmerzen. Ist dann wohl ein extrem dummer Zufall, das es bei zwei Lüftern innerhalb von einigen Monaten passiert. Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, ..aber naja. Lieber mach ich n Fehler als das die Hardware defekt ist.

Wenn wir schon beim Lüftern sind: Ist der Luftstrom so eigentlich empfehlenswert? Die Idee dahinter ist recht simpel. Vorne_unten und vom Seitenteil kommt Frischluft hinzu und wird zusammen mit dem CPU und Decken-Lüfter oben rausgeblasen.

Den Lüfter nach Hinten auszurüchten fand ich schlechter, da sonst der Deckenlüfter dem CPU-Lüfter die Luft vor der Nase "wegsaugen" würde. Zumindestens war das der Gedanke dahinter.


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2010)

Eventuell solltest du deinen Kühler so drehen, dass er nach hinten raus bläst. So wie er jetzt montiert ist, 
arbeitet er wirklich ineffizient. Der Noctua saugt die warme Luft direkt von der Grafikkarte an.

Probier mal ihn zu drehen!


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

Stimme da rabensang vollkommen zu. Wenn du einen Deckenlüfter hast, und einen hinten, könntest du sogar versuchen das System Semipassiv zu betreiben, also ohne Lüfter direkt am Kühler.


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

In den Schlitz zwischen Grafikkarte und Lüfter wird Frischluft von dem 200mm Seitenwandlüfter geblasen. Ich dachte das sollte reichen. Ich könnte die Grafikkarte auch einfach in den zweiten PCIe Slot tun, dann wäre der Abstand viel größer.


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2010)

Es ist trotzdem effektiver den Kühler zu drehen. Du zerstörst mit dieser Kontrution den gesamten Luftstrom im Gehäuse.


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2010)

Dreh den Kühler lieber um 90°, dass sollte mehr bringen. Keine Ahnung was du 
für ein Board hast, aber als Grundregel gillt, die Komponenten in den 
Steckplätzen zu platzieren die am nächsten am Chipsatz bzw. CPU Sockel 
liegen. Eventuell hat dein Board auch die x16 / x8 PCI-E Steckplätze so 
platziert, dass dein zweiter Slot der schwächere ist.


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

Ok, werde ich machen. Mein GENE III, was in den nächsten Tagen eintrudeln sollte, hat 2 x16 Lanes, daher wäre das egal.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## rabensang (23. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Ausrichtung um 90° gedreht ist förderlich für den Luftstrom

Viel Spass mit dem Gene III.


----------

